# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Xenon Masten ?????

## peps770

Hallo,
wer hat Erfahrung mit "Xenon" - Masten ? Diese Produkte werden um einen relativ gnstigen Preis angeboten, so kostet ein 460-er mit 30% Carbonanteil mit Versand bei eBay lediglich 89,90 Euro. Der Preis wre ja super, aber halten die Dinger auch, was sie sollen ?
MfG.peps770

----------


## wavemaster

moin,
da diese firma nicht abgeneigt ist , surfer zu verklagen, die in surfforen ber ihre erfahrungen mit den masten und dieser firma berichten, wirst du wohl nicht allzuviele antworten bekommen. ich persnlich kann keine aussage zu xenonmasten machen.
denn ich fahre seit jahren ausschlielich gun-masten. die sind gut und gnstig.
gru
rolf

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo , hatte vor 3 Jahren eine Xenon Gabel , nach einem Schleudersturz war mir ein Holm eingeknickt . Der Belag hat sich auch frh gelst , das habe ich bisher noch bei keiner anderen Gabel gehabt . Kann einfach nur Pech gewesen sein , ob die Masten besser sind kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen . Hatte mal einen Pacific in der Preisklasse und bei der ersten Fahrt ist er an der Teilung gebrochen , da ich an der Kste Surfe fahre ich jetzt lieber einen North Mast . Den Sting 30 bekommt man auch schonmal fr 130 Euro .

----------


## o.wilde

moin, 
ich wrde ja immer eher (sorgsam) gebrauchtes High-end-Material kaufen als billige Neuware. Schau mal eher, was z.B. gebrauchte Fiberspar Tidal Wave kosten, die kriegst Du nicht kaputt und sind nicht teuer, weil alle Welt RDM fahren will. Hier gibts ja auch eine Materialbrse auf DD. 

"wir sind zu arm, um uns billige Sachen leisten zu knnen" 

gruss a.

----------


## peps770

Naja, eigentlich stimmt das. Ich werd mal nach sowas Ausschau halten.
Aber was sind eigentlich RDM-Masten, was unterscheidet sie von den herkmmlichen Masten ?

Danke im voraus, Josef

----------


## Danger

reduced diameter mast - also im Durchmesser wesentlich reduzierte Masten. Schau mal unter "Stories". Da wird alles ganz toll erklrt!

----------


## wavemaster

schau doch einmal unter www. gunsails.de nach. der 25er mast ist kaum teurer als der xenon. unter www.surfdepotkiel.de kannst du noch gute informatonen ber masten bekommen.
gru
rolf

----------


## Unregistriert

Hallo,
habe mir vor 3 Jahren auf der Boot "fr nen Appel und n Ei" nen Freeride C30 von Xenon gekauft. Bislang bin ich wirklich sehr zufrieden mit dem Mast.

Dafr ist mir aber bei meinem letzten Surftrip der V2A-Zapfen meines Xenon Kardan-Mastfues abgebrochen, so das ich erstmal ne halbe Stunde paddeln durfte, bevor mich ein netter Rettungsschwimmer samt Btchen aufgelesen hat.

----------


## Unregistriert

ich kenne jemanden der auf der boot einen xenonmast gekauft hat, dessen top zu dick fr die topaufnahme in einem neuen gun sails war. hab noch nie gehrt, dss es auch dort unterschiedliche radien gibt. er wurde beim kauf auch nicht daraufhingewiesen, sondern nur bei der anschlieenden nachfrage damit zurechtgewiesen, "dass das doch jeder weis". auf jedenfall musste er dann das problem mit einer beiszange bearbeiten. nicht sehr wnschenswert!!!

----------


## benNe.de

Also ich hatte vor 1 Jahr auch nen Xenon Mast, war sehr zufreiden, aber allerdings als es gebrochen war (im top-mast in der mitte) war ich nich so begeistert als ich 2 km zurck paddeln durfte, naja ansonsten war das ding schon ordentlich allerdings wrd ich es nicht fr segel gren ber 6.0 qm fahren, weil die teile meist nicht dem druck gewachsen sind, ich bin den mast damals mit nem 5.5 qm North Sail Spectro gefahren und hatte keine Probleme, gebrochen ist er mit nem 6.0 NS Infinity.

Regards

benne

----------

